# Boys will be boys? A couple of questions about my babies.



## aubbiekins (Jan 16, 2012)

I know male mice can rarely live together peacefully, so I was wondering at what do my boys that I'm planning on keeping need to be separated out? Right now they are 19 days old. I know females become sexually mature at 6 weeks and males at 8 weeks, so do the males need to be separated at 8 weeks or earlier?

Also, I have homes lined up for most of my litter, at what age should I let those go?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You need to remove the bucks at 4 to 4.5 weeks. After that they can and will get does pregnant (not 8 weeks - don't know where you heard that). The does should stay with the mother until at least 5 weeks old. At 5 weeks+ everyone can go to new homes.


----------



## aubbiekins (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks! I thought it was sooner, but I wanted to ask to make sure!


----------

